# HAY BELLY



## MARIE (May 15, 2008)

HI ALL,

I'M NEW TO THE FORUM, HAVE HAD HORSES ALL MY LIFE, 2 YRS AGO GOT INTO MINIS. HAVE A MINI MARE, AND PURCHASED A WEANLING COLT, NOW A YEARLING. THE YEARLING HAS QUITE THE HAY BELLY GOING, ANY TIPS ON REDUCING THIS FOR AN UPCOMING SHOW? HE GETS ONE HOUR A DAY ON PASTURE (RATHER SPARSE GRASS) AND EATS HAY WITH THE MARE AND A MINI DONK IN THE SAME PEN. HE IS FED BUCKEYE'S GROW AND WIN MINI FEED. I KNOW HE NEEDS LESS HAY AND SOME EXERCISE, BUT I HESITATE TO DO ANYTHING OTHER THAN HAND WALK (TROT) HIM. I CAN PEN HIM BY HIMSELF TO LIMIT THE HAY MORE. ANY OTHER TIPS?

THANKS! MARIE


----------

